# Which Tar remover you use?



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one is your choice?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tardis.

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Auto Finesse Oblitarate :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-oblitarate.html


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

AB just the tonic


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Got a sample of Wax-Tec's the solver in a WB and it's good stuff http://www.wax-tec.co.uk/prestashop/product.php?id_product=13


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Car-Chem :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG ITR
AS Tardis


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Dr Who's secret weapon for me


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

The question is how do they compare against RELOAD :lol:


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

I've used Tardis and Just the Tonic.

To be honest, nothing between them. Surely, they all have a similar chemical make-up and therefore it's down to price?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've only ever used AS Tardis and it's done the job every time so wouldn't really try anything else. Not saying I wouldn't be open to trying it but if it ain't broke...


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Tardis


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tardis :thumb:


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

Used Tardis on a reccommendation and does the job well. Got nothing to compare it too unfortuatnely apart from 'astonish' tar remover which is ok but doesnt tackle the tuff stuff at all.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone want to try Orchard Autocare's Tar Cleanse. Here it is on action:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296175

It clings and does not run also when washes it contains an emulsifier that means its driveway safe!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Anyone want to try Orchard Autocare's Tar Cleanse. Here it is on action:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296175
> 
> It clings and does not run also when washes it contains an emulsifier that means its driveway safe!


Man that certainly looks a heck of a lot of Tar, however my pug partner has at 2 wheel arches totally covered in tar along with at least one of the axles covered also and i do mean you cannot see the metal or arch liner for the stuff totally covered.

That would be a challenge.

As for thread from what i have tried i like the valet pro for small spot removals and especially sticker glue residue smells great, but for large areas Tardis.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Colas Leoclean


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Which one is your choice?


Colgate


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

for me it's Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse.........................does what it says on the bottle................love the stuff :thumb:


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tardis for me works a treat


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

farley2708 said:


> for me it's Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse.........................does what it says on the bottle................love the stuff :thumb:


Yup. Fantastic product.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Orchard Tar Cleanse for me too.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

I use white spirit (Tardis is 30-60% composed of it - the other main constituent is Xylene).


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Ronnie said:


> Anyone want to try Orchard Autocare's Tar Cleanse. Here it is on action:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296175
> 
> It clings and does not run also when washes it contains an emulsifier that means its driveway safe!


only thing putting me off is the £6 postage for £16 worth!


----------



## Dave Wright (Dec 18, 2012)

Tardis everytime:lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Tardis for me but I have tried others and they do work but dont like Smart Repaires or Rattle Can paint as they bleach it. Tardis is safe and super quick at what it was made for


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Concept tar and glue remover, just watch the tar dissolve after spraying it on.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Diamond Tar and Glue remover !!!!!


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auto Finesse Oblitarate, does the job. Never felt the need to try anything else!


----------



## berg81 (Mar 21, 2011)

TBF I've only used tardis, so I can't say it's better or worse than any of the others!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Tardis


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

Bit of a hijack here but how do people use tardis or tar removers just spray on and let run off or do you have to wipe over the paintwork?

Thanks


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I dab on with a cloth as the orchard tar cleanse is a sample but I believe that it comes in a spray and when it hits the surface it becomes a gel.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sonax tar remover.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Tardis cause it works great and it's cheaper than all the others


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

AG isn't on there as an option 

I have only got the AG one so cannot comment on the rest but it works well but requires a sprayer head to make the most of it. 

Tardis and G101 will be ordered very shortly, well probably not going to wait till waxstock and blitz my monthly pay there lol.


----------



## Macs (Apr 20, 2013)

AS Tardis for me.
*#1*. Because it does the job well.
*#2*. GREAT value for many _(pounds per litre)_ compared with other brands.
*#3*. Easy to spell


----------



## Cult_x (Oct 24, 2011)

Trix because iron x was out of stock and tried a sample and it worked well. 

Need to constantly shake it though

Haven't tried tardis only AG and cheap lesser known brands all of which did nothing. 

Trix was a lot better than AG btw


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AF Oblitarate is my current tar remover of choice


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

deano93tid said:


> AG isn't on there as an option
> 
> I have only got the AG one so cannot comment on the rest but it works well but requires a sprayer head to make the most of it.
> 
> Tardis and G101 will be ordered very shortly, well probably not going to wait till waxstock and blitz my monthly pay there lol.


I find AG tar and adhesive remover to be great and, surprisingly, works very well following shampooing with the suds still on the car. Surprised that it doesn't just emulsify, but the lubricants in the shampoo allow me to wipe tar spots off very safely I find. Must admit that I struggled with this product for ages, before trying it through a spray bottle on a wet car. I shall be sticking with it for sure.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

tardis for Me


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Tardis love it and so cheap


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

AG tar and glue everytime, trade only one not the retail version for best results. Through a trigger spray hardly need to touch the paint work, once it gets to work just runs off


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

car-chem


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've used a few different ones but for me they're so similar and the speed with which they work and how they rinse off is so minimal it boils down to price for me, so tardis every time :thumb:


----------



## hb150 (Jun 29, 2013)

hi guys im use`n autoglym instant tar remover on a daily basis but would like to change to autosmart tardis as ive heard so much good feed back on it autoglym tar remover is lacking the bite im looking for has any one got a rep`s number that covers the north antrim area ballymena ballymoney direction?? 

many thanks anthony @ amc valeting :thumb:


----------



## timbis (Jun 30, 2013)

Autofinesse Oblitarate


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Got a sample of Wax-Tec's the solver in a WB and it's good stuff http://www.wax-tec.co.uk/prestashop/product.php?id_product=13


This stuff is good...even melted 3 sample bottles before i managed to get to use it..

Also...

CarPro Tar X is my goto tar remover...just gotta love the smell.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Oblitarate just because i believe its just as good as tardis (works fine for what i need anyway) and comes in 500ml bottles.

I would probably try/ use tardis but i will never use 5L so no point for me getting it


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Shredder said:


> I use white spirit (Tardis is 30-60% composed of it - the other main constituent is Xylene).


I was going to say white spirit but thought I might get lynched.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

sistersvisions said:


> This stuff is good...even melted 3 sample bottles before i managed to get to use it..
> 
> Also...
> 
> CarPro Tar X is my goto tar remover...just gotta love the smell.


Just looked at that Wax-Tec web site, The Solver is listed at £6.50 but doesn't say how much you get


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

PeteT said:


> Just looked at that Wax-Tec web site, The Solver is listed at £6.50 but doesn't say how much you get


500ml isn't it???

That's the size of the Fall Off that I have ordered.

Andy


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

*which tar and glue remover*

I like to use Autosmart tardis does the job for me


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

AS Tardis


----------



## JMLOVE (Sep 26, 2012)

Tar and glue remover from my local valeting wholesaler's. Every thing tardis does but less than £10 for 5 litre's


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I dare say white spirit will be just as good as anything else!


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

ABs Just the Tonic for me and have just bought some CarChem stuff to try


----------



## dandanhew (Apr 22, 2013)

+1 for AS Tardis. Works great.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Auto Finesse Oblitarate :thumb:
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-oblitarate.html


Does this come with the trigger?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

PeteT said:


> Just looked at that Wax-Tec web site, The Solver is listed at £6.50 but doesn't say how much you get


Mine arrived today it's 500ml bottle


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

Tardis for me please!


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

tardis for me please


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

sorry about that !!! ha


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Kyle 86 said:


> Does this come with the trigger?


No.....


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

Tardis may be good but it's a trade product, that's why it's so strong. It shouldn't really be compared to the retail products IMO. Retail are safe for all so always weaker, try the ag professional tar and glue. One spray and a wipe!


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Tardis for me too!


----------

